
Fake news and hoaxes catch fire in India as millions see YouTube for first time - HHalvi
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/03/12/in-india-many-see-fake-news-on-youtube-thanks-to-cheap-data-plans.html
======
gajju3588
Companies should have some ethical resposibility, thats where legal should
come in play. Youtube should be forced to find fake videos and stop them from
being trending.

